# JustGot 2005 Artic Cat 650 H1 looking for thoughts and info.



## JOE G

JustGot 2005 Artic Cat 650 H1 looking for thoughts and info.

Ill be changeing filters and oil ( Amsoil 10W40 ) plug and front and rear diff fluid with Amsoil gear lube thats suppose to work in these Quads. Any other thing I should do besides grease?

The rubber boot ont he 4WD switch is ripped what can I do about that?

How often should belt be checked or changed?

How often for vavles? 

any mant on the winch?

The quad has 499 Miles on it now. Look almost new.

Thanks 

P.S How does it compare to other quads?


----------



## Bootlegger

They are well made atv's IMO. Just check it over real good. What kinda tires are you going to run?


----------



## monsterbrute750

I just hope you didn't buy it from a guy in Deer Park,Tx. I can tell you why it looks so new...LOL!!!


----------



## JOE G

Got it from a friend in NY. Tires I am unsure they are stock now. Any ideas?


----------



## drtj

depends on what type of riding you plan on doing & how fast you wanna go


----------



## JOE G

Ok It is an 2006 not a 2005, I ordered service mauals for a 2005 are they pretty much the same? the guy said it was an 05 I started to look at eh quad and checked the vin and it turned out to be a 06.

As far as riding mostly used to go in the woods on my property and plowing snow not to much deep mud.

I am also changeing all the brake pads and the coolant. The quad started fine the first day and now it wont start. I trust the guy I got it from i am hoping its just something stupid. It turns over but doesnt fire.


----------



## swampcat07

Try changing the plug, check to see if you are getting spark and if the fuel pump is working. Also check all of the intake boots/air box etc for air leaks. What if you give it some throttle when starting?


----------



## JOE G

Ok I pulled teh plug and its a champion and its not fireing. I stuck a plug into teh spark plug boot from another quad and it sparks so I am going to put the new plug in when i get it. ( I am haveing it shipped with other parts) 
I got an interstate ATV battery are they any good?


----------

